# Give me some recommendations.



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Simple request. I'd like to know what types of food/drink I can have that will help me with improving my physical energy and mental alertness, as well as effective for fighting depression. I've heard that avocado is good for depression. Basically I need a dietary change to help me get out of my rut. I feel as though I'm in a state of somnolence most of the time and my poor diet doesn't help.

Any tips?


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

I hear good things about Ginseng. Thinking about giving it a go myself actually.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

dave.o said:


> I hear good things about Ginseng. Thinking about giving it a go myself actually.


I tried a can of green tea with ginseng and honey in it about two years ago. I couldn't stomach it.

This was it here:


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I tried a can of green tea with ginseng and honey in it about two years ago. I couldn't stomach it.
> 
> This was it here:


I don't think those drinks are very healthy, if I remember correctly they're nearly as high in sugar as soft drinks. You'd probably be better off just getting some Ginseng powder, or capsules if you're concerned about taste.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

dave.o said:


> I don't think those drinks are very healthy, if I remember correctly they're nearly as high in sugar as soft drinks. You'd probably be better off just getting some Ginseng powder, or capsules if you're concerned about taste.


I had a feeling. Needless to say I haven't had one of those since.

Hmm... ginseng capsules, eh? I assume you can buy those at the drug store?


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Cinnamon....its healthy.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I had a feeling. Needless to say I haven't had one of those since.
> 
> Hmm... ginseng capsules, eh? I assume you can buy those at the drug store?


Yeah, I think you can by them in bottles of capsules like vitamin supplements and such.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Quick sugar is helpful (like intoxicating candy) it's fast, but it's not the best advice, because it's addicting. And once you no longer have it, you'll feel even more depressed.
On the other hand, fruits like apples do help and they don't have side affects (unless you eat too much).

I think depression is not something that can be healed by food, neither medicine, which is exactly like the intoxicating candy instead flavorless and from the drugstore. So depression is the flunked solution you choose to give into letting yourself go and the denial you choose for things because it's easier but you don't realize that the more you stay depressed the number of things you lack interest in will increase, and the only person who you effect is...you, even if you're angry of certain people, you being depressed will not change them.

What I meant is, change the way of your life a bit. Maybe you live in a routine? Or maybe you eat THE EXACT FOOD every once in a while. Whatever it is, STOP. Get your ass out of the shadows you think you must stay in and make a little list of fun (logical) things you like doing and accomplish them. Clean your room or the dishes, seriously they help your brain to ease and you'll feel happy. Write poetry, only this time, imagine it's a complete lie and write the complete opposite of sadness. You can only get yourself out of anything, when you care about yourself again.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Vampire said:


> Quick sugar is helpful (like intoxicating candy) it's fast, but it's not the best advice, because it's addicting. And once you no longer have it, you'll feel even more depressed.
> On the other hand, fruits like apples do help and they don't have side affects (unless you eat too much).
> 
> *I think depression is not something that can be healed by food, neither medicine, which is exactly like the intoxicating candy instead flavorless and from the drugstore.* So depression is the flunked solution you choose to give into letting yourself go and the denial you choose for things because it's easier but you don't realize that the more you stay depressed the number of things you lack interest in will increase, and the only person who you effect is...you, even if you're angry of certain people, you being depressed will not change them.
> ...


Great advice, and I'll definitely put some of it to use. I know all of those things are effective, it's just having the will to do them consistently.

As for the part in bold, I get that. I don't see these things as cures whatsoever. But they are treatments that can better the condition. One of the the active things I'm trying to do now is change my dietary habits, hence the making of this thread.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Great advice, and I'll definitely put some of it to use. I know all of those things are effective, it's just having the will to do them consistently.
> 
> As for the part in bold, I get that. I don't see these things as cures whatsoever. But they are treatments that can better the condition. One of the the active things I'm trying to do now is change my dietary habits, hence the making of this thread.


I know you do. Time flies by btw.

Mmmh whoever that takes those says the same. I can't blame you, the pills are talking (I know exactly what I'm talking about and I'm not being sarcastic is any way). Btw do you have appetite to eat? As fare as I know pills tease your appetite.
And I think I answered. Fruit. Natural food. They say you are what you eat, so be fresh.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Simple request. I'd like to know what types of food/drink I can have that will help me with improving my physical energy and mental alertness, as well as effective for fighting depression. I've heard that avocado is good for depression. Basically I need a dietary change to help me get out of my rut. I feel as though I'm in a state of somnolence most of the time and my poor diet doesn't help.
> 
> Any tips?


This is a very complicated question but I will give you some guidelines.
1. Make a big effort to avoid drugs (caffeine, alcohol). Most important.
2. No soda, never.
3. Get adequate fiber (vegetables, beans, whole wheat, oatmeal) this is very important and commonly overlooked
4. Start juicing veggies if possible
5. Run on the treadmill with determination (this will give you all of the results you're looking for in itself) this will bring you to life through heart exercise and circulation to the entire body, including brain.
6. Stay away from too much 'red' meat. Once, twice a week. The prostate will suffer and you'll get gallstones is you eat too much of that.

The approach that certain foods will have a 'cure' effect on you is wrong. Each food has a special purpose in the body, but none will perform miracles. There's a lot more that can be said..


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Raw apple cider vinegar (must be unprocessed), and steel cut oatmeal (put fruit and nuts into it). It's good for ya.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

I make my own juice 1st thing in the morning. 1 apple, 1 orange, 3 carrots (large), couple of handfuls of Kale (super-food) and 1" of fresh Ginger root... all goes into my juicer. Makes about 16 ounces of juice. The health benefits over time are well worth it, IMHO.

Also:

Eating Clean For Dummies Cheat Sheet - For Dummies




However... 1 aside regarding something you wrote: Everyone gets "down" occasionally, however if depression starts to get the better of you, I advise that you talk to a medical professional rather than some random person on the internet. Depression is treatable and you don't need to suffer in silence. It is a known, recognized medical condition with many treatment paths. 

Regards,

-ZDD


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Fresh orange juice.  

In soccer games, they would serve us orange slices for energy, especially in early games or tournaments. 

I'll drink it some mornings and I get a kick. With grapefruit too.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Avoid foods that raise your blood sugar quickly, to prevent it from dropping quickly as well. Hypoglycemia causes anxiety and if you're not familiar with nutrition you might not even make the connection of that anxiety to blood sugar levels. So, no sugary drinks, eat whole fruits, avoid sweets etc. Eat small meals that don't make you feel bloated and heavy, with good carbohydrate sources like whole grains and veggies that will give you the energy you need for exercise. You could also supplement on vitamin B6 and B12 for depression and walk for ~30 mins each day to help you boost your mood.
All the above have helped me deal with depression and generally bad mood as well. Especially the smaller meals part, it just feels so good if you eat just enough to not feel hungry, instead of stuffing your face and feel like Snorlax afterwards.


----------



## Amon (Jun 20, 2013)

While correcting your diet most likely won't fix everything completely, it can certainly help you (it definitely helped me). In this situation, I'm particularly looking at the depression, in which going for foods that will increase serotonin production in the brain will help. Foods rich in tryptophan, calcium, and magnesium can help produce serotonin. This includes dairy products, bananas, beets, brown rice, fish, ham, nuts, spinach, tomatoes, turkey, and whole grain foods. And obviously, as people have stated already, avoid junk food. 
Fighting depression and increasing energy typically occur together, which will benefit you. A change in diet can make a dramatic difference for you.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I think @TerminalDancer had some of the best advice, although I don't own a juicer and I get caffeine through the occasional cup of tea so I can't say I follow it to the letter. Still, I would agree that exercise should help if you don't get enough. You don't necessarily need a gym membership, just run, swim, bike, jog, or find some other activity you enjoy. In addition to the obvious physical benefits, exercise (especially cardio) has also been proven to improve one's mood to the point where I would recommend it above dietary changes to combat depression; I've heard just a ten minute walk can improve your mood for two hours, so just imagine what a more intense or lengthier exercise can do for you.

As far tips for diet goes, I can't think of any specific recommendations, but I've heard a lack of omega-3 fatty acids and b vitamins often has a negative impact on the mood. I would also advise just trying to eat healthier in general because people who eat a lot of junk tend to have higher rates of depression. And while correlation is not causation and it is likely people who are already depressed turn to those foods to comfort them or whatever, I can't see any of the synthetic additives they tend to put in those foods doing anything to make you feel any better.


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

I drink matcha tea but you can get any sort of powdered green tea, it has caffeine but also something in it that promotes relaxation so its a sort of calm focus which helps me a lot through my day and doesn't have the crash associated with coffee. I dont eat too healthy tbh, I eat lots of meat/grains but people I've know have had huge improvements in their overall mood and energy levels when they changed their diets so I commend you for trying this out.

I would stay away from sugars aside from natural sugars found in fruit, is no sodas or gas station candy or stuff like that. Try to take a multivitamin I guess but I don't really know the science behind multivitamins tbh. Also this isn't diet advice but its something that's definitely helped me as bizarre and uncomfortable as it may sound. Try taking cold showers, I always feel really excited/awake/energized in the morning after taking one and it lasts throughout most of the day. It was pretty spartan like in the beginning but now its second nature, I don't even like to take hot or warm showers anymore. Here's a video with some guy talking about the benefits associated with it.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Simple request. I'd like to know what types of food/drink I can have that will help me with improving my physical energy and mental alertness, as well as effective for fighting depression. I've heard that avocado is good for depression. Basically I need a dietary change to help me get out of my rut. I feel as though I'm in a state of somnolence most of the time and my poor diet doesn't help.
> 
> Any tips?


Avocado is good because it helps your body absorb nutrients and vitamins (it is unlike any other food). It has fats which are also very healthy fats that cant be found in other foods in that abundance . 

Avocado
Oranges (for energy and immune system)
Almonds (just a handful a day is good enough,don't eat too many they have oil)
Lentil beans (brain food,rich in iron and protein no fat)
Kale
Cabbage (in soup with lentils)
Carrots (in soup with lentils)
Lemonade (don't drink too much but its good for you to have a little)
Oatmeal in the mornings ,and one egg and maybe 1 bacon strip (oatmeal stores protein and lets it burn slower when working out which means your protein will build muscle and energy more than before)
grains (cereals like raisn bran minus the sugar)
milk (not too much though)
start exercising and these foods will make a difference, at least they do with me


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> I make my own juice 1st thing in the morning. 1 apple, 1 orange, 3 carrots (large), couple of handfuls of Kale (super-food) and 1" of fresh Ginger root... all goes into my juicer. Makes about 16 ounces of juice. The health benefits over time are well worth it, IMHO.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


Nice.. Every couple days I make a juice consisting of carrots, a beet, leafy greens of some type, lemon, apple/pear, orange


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Now let me get to the point of why _caffeine _has such a negative effect on health. Every time you consume that drug, it initiates a response in the body which includes _adrenaline _release. This is a precious hormone/neurotransmitter; who's biological purpose is to give us incredible strength in dire situations. We over-ride the system each time we consume (coffee, tea, coke, red bull, whatever) and this unleashes the adrenaline. You feel great and strong, quick witted, appetite is suppressed, great work ethic, but there are some problems. 1.. It's highly addictive for most. Wouldnt you want to repeat this great experience? It's just a coffe pot/ 7 eleven away! 2. You don't go into a deep restorative sleep the same day that you use. The drugs half life is too long. Health is eroded away..

Now for the connection to caffeiene and exercise..

You don't have an unlimited amount of adrenaline. Exercise is FUN because of the feeling adrenaline gives you. It is HELL if you are tired/ stimulated/ depleted of adrenaline and are tying to achieve results just by forcing yourself to keep going.. And you will surely give up. And this isn't really a substance that you can say ' o well I only have a cup of coffee each day'. Ok... Well that cup of coffee is more than enough to disrupt your entire lifestyle and suck the vitality from you. And also prevent you from getting any good results exercising.. CAUSE YOU'LL NEVER GET INTO IT!! 

With that being said.. I seem to find myself using if my life gets stagnant,but I always pay the price. I wanted to get this across because I know how critical it is for health. I know it's a touchy subject, but hey.. Spreading the truth ain't easy..


----------

